# What would you have done?



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

i went out to the gun lake channels the other day and i went to and intersection where people were really catching the gils hard so i decided to fish there but the problem was it was really crowed and everyone was fishing around a area that was flagged off and nobody would fish inside it so i aked around and everyone who i talked to said this guy had it flagged off as his "private property". now i kno nobody owns the water so i drilled 3 holes inside it, he opened his slider door and asked me nicely if i wouldnt drill any more holes so i agreed and said i would only fish the ones i drilled, well 5 minutes later he came out with his snowblower blowing snow on us and cussing us out. what really ticked him off was as soon and that snowblower started up we were slammin the crappie hard. so we fished for awhile with him harassing us saying were tresspassing and hes going to call the DNR and sheriff on us. well we took a break off the ice and got something to eat and came back to the same holes i drilled earlier and here he comes again with 3 other buddies of his screaming at us saying were trespassing again and i calmly told them that no one owns the water and i have every right to fish were i was and then he tried taking my gear because he said it was on the water and nobody owns it therefore anyone can take it. after that i moved away for awhile and tried other spots but never caught any keepers so after dark i went back to those same holes and once again he came out with a snow shovel this time pushing snow in our holes, after that we had enough and headed out. but were headed back there today with shantys and the DNR rap line. but i was just curious what ya'll would have done in this situation. thanks alot Mike Roberts


----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

I would have called the police myself. First of all, they sound like a-holes and that will be apparent to the cops, turning them against these men right away. Second, blowing snow on you was an assault so, I would have told the police that I wanted to file an assault charge against this idiot.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

:lol:

Quite a story right there..:lol:

Did he have it flagged off for a skating rink for the kids or something? I see a lot of folks do that. Honestly,, I probably wouldn't have drilled holes inside the "ropes" to begin with.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

could i call a CO and get angler harassment?


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

next time just kick his ass. Make sure and video tape it so we can all see.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

he clams it was a skating rank for his little girl and he tryed to get her on the ice and she freaked out and started crying frantically, she was scared shi***** of ice, but he was trying to get her out there to make us look bad when the cops showed up, but they never did.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would of pulled my cell phone out and said I will call and you can do all the talking when they come. 

It's d-bags like those that I hope fall threw the ice. They give sportsman a bad rap thats for sure. We don't need them and I bet society doesn't mind if they fell threw.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

This is pretty funny in a sad sort of way. So it is ok for him to fish on the little girls skating rink but not others? 

As soon as he said he was going to call the sheriff or dnr I would have said, good idea. If you don't I will.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Roosevelt said:


> next time just kick his ass. Make sure and video tape it so we can all see.


 I can't believe the nerve of some people.When he came out with his buddies that's telling me it's on.I would of laid out the biggest one and then asked who wants to be next?Next time call the rap line and tell then you are being harrassed period.........Unless it's a private lake and he owns it he is S.O.L


----------



## motoman (Apr 11, 2006)

What a jerk. Maybe you should get ahold of everyone you know with a pole and have a ice fishing convention on that spot.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

He committed a misdemeanor just by interfering with you. I would agree with the previous comment that he also committed another misdemeanor of simple assault with his snow blower.

The DNR will send a CO out to take your statement. I would have left after it was clear he was escalating to physical confrontation. 

In my opinion, he can build a skating rink in his yard like everyone else does if he wants a skating rink.

From the Michigan DNR web page (http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-70417--,00.html):

"Anglers in Michigan have the right to enjoy their sport free from unreasonable and deliberate obstruction or interference. 

Michigan law prohibits individuals from obstructing or interfering with the lawful taking of fish. Individuals, whose fishing is being obstructed, should promptly report the violation to the DNR toll free complaint line at 1-800-292-7800, a local conservation officer, or the nearest DNR office. 

Angler harassment is a misdemeanor offense. Law enforcement officers may issue a citation for violations which take place in their presence, or may arrest with a warrant obtained on information provided by the affected angler.

When reporting any physical or other deliberate anti-angler confrontation, anglers should note the following points; who, what, where, when, and how. The Angler being harrassed should not under any circumstances become involved in a physical confrontation with any individual. If you are harassed you should inform the harasser of your feelings and request the harassment to stop."

Here are the consequences just for the inteference (pretty serious if he is charged a second tim):

"A person who violates section 48702a is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 93 days, or a fine of not less than $500.00 or more than $1,000.00, or both, and the costs of prosecution. A person who violates section 48702a a second or subsequent time is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 1 year, or a fine of not less than $1,000.00 or more than $2,500.00, or both, and the costs of prosecution. In addition to the penalties provided for in this subsection, any permit or license issued by the department authorizing the person to take aqunatic species shall be revoked. A prosecution under this subsection does not preclude prosecution or other action under any other criminal or civil statute."


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

I agree with not making any physical contact...this does not solve anything.
If he wanted to make a skating rink which he should be able to just like we are able to fish. He just should have maybe made a igen stating thats what he inteneded to do or politly asked you to move outside the limits he had flagged off. Or he should have got off his ass and cleared it so there would be no question to what he wanted to do. But to declare it private property was wrong and the way he approached it wrong also.

If I see a skating rink I stay away...everybody should be able to enjoy yje ice in thier own way...but they need to curtious also.

Just my opinion

Rick


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats unfortunate people have to act like that. But they do. Kudos to you for showing some restraint. Because I would have beat him senseless!:evil:


----------



## Joeker Jr.1 (May 13, 2008)

i woulda called Chuck Norris....... he woulda gave that guy a round house kick to the head!:evil:


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

Program the RAP hotline (800-292-7800) into your phone and use it the next time the idiot harrasses you. Don't fight him, then you'll be in the same boat as him. Next time he comes out cussing just pull out your phone and tell him that you are calling the police and the RAP hotline. If you have the ability use your cell phone or cameras to make a video that shows what he is doing and present it to the CO or officer when they arrive.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Could have been handled by him and you in a much more civilized manner I'm sure.

1) If he had the area already shoveled off to indicate clearly it was an ice skating rink or put up some signage indicating so.

2) You not taking the holy'ier than thou attitude that you can fish any darn place you want too! Sorry to sound harsh but you took the second hand word of others instead of going up and asking the homeowner himself the reason for the area being roped off. Using some compassion and common sense most of the time goes a long way in preventing altercations such as you had. The guying being a jerk didnt help his or your case any.

In any case I always figure that any type of roping off of an are like that would have meant an ice skating rink in the making and moved on. There are plenty of other places to fish.........


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

If he tried to steel my stuff I would have kicked his a**


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

wow, i cant believe all the people condoning drilling holes in someones ice skating area, that theyve probally been shoveling off for the last 2 weeks. i think its called common courtesy. i dont think it would be a very nice skating rink if there were auger holes in it. i live on a little public lake, and i ice fish almost every day and i cant believe all the inconsiderate people. a little respect and common courtesy can go along ways. btw im no ice skater.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitetail Freak said:


> wow, i cant believe all the people condoning drilling holes in someones ice skating area, that theyve probally been shoveling off for the last 2 weeks. i think its called common courtesy. i dont think it would be a very nice skating rink if there were auger holes in it. i live on a little public lake, and i ice fish almost every day and i cant believe all the inconsiderate people. a little respect and common courtesy can go along ways. btw im no ice skater.


There is always room for us to be more courteous to each other. I think the big rub on this one is that the guy started claiming he owned the area and became physically confrontational over it.

Is this guy going to let other people ice skate on this roped off area or is it his own little piece of the publicly navigable waters?

Riparian rights have and will continue to be a source of constant contention between landowners and sportsmen. Mabe in this case there was another alternative for the sportsmen but what happens when the entire canal system becomes a "skating rink"?

The fact and law is that the water and fish in navigable waterways belongs to all of us and waterfront landowners have no right to interfere with that.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

i know the law, all i said is its called common courtesy, and i also know some dont have any, i see it all the time. kinda like when ur mother told ya, if ya dont have nothing nice to say dont say it.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitetail Freak said:


> i know the law, all i said is its called common courtesy, and i also know some dont have any, i see it all the time. kinda like when ur mother told ya, if ya dont have nothing nice to say dont say it.


And I didn't/don't disagree with you that courtesy should be extended by both parties in these types of disputes. Most of these situations can be resolved between the two parties and done in a way that doesn't cause one or the other to escalate the disagreement into a "war" that diminishes the ability to enjoy our natural resources by all.

That said, the canals off LSC are typical first ice spots around here that are not that large and are fished throughout the ice season by many. It would be a very slippery slope if more "ice skating" areas started popping up on them.

Most of the anglers down there are very courteous and respectful. I don't think that anyone has a problem with a skating area here or there but I can see one leading to many in the canals if one of the associations aimed at eliminating public rights on public waters got behind it.

I wouldn't have drilled a hole in the area unless it was the last possible spot to drill and if I had discussed it with the land owner to guage his demeanor.

You live on a public lake and while small, as you described it, presents many more areas to fish without being impeded by a skating rink that would probably be constructed immedialtey off the high water mark in front on a landowners property and over a depth that would not likely to be fished as it is.


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Those channels are full of people like him, I have had several run in's with people like this out there I dont know what it is but they think because they own those $500,000 + houses that they own the water too and us ice fishermen pollute there view:lol: Next time I would call some authority in and take care of it, need to make an example so it does not continue out there, I have even decided not to go out there some days just so I dident have to deal with the bull...


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Maybe im out of line but if someone puts a skating rink in my favorite spot on a public lake, you can bet im not thinking twice about putting a couple holes in the middle of it.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Can't Touch This said:


> Maybe im out of line but if someone puts a skating rink in my favorite spot on a public lake, you can bet im not thinking twice about putting a couple holes in the middle of it.


You're out of line, and I believe you're breaking the law. This is the kind of action that makes us all look bad. I can't believe you would post something like this.


Secondly, I understand that the guy had flagged off an area for a rink, but it wasn't shoveled. If he wants you to stay out, he needs to shovel it. If we start respecting areas that people have flagged off, we become weak. Then what's to stop people from flagging off the area in front of their house so they can keep people away. The only way he can claim rights to that ice is if he shovels it. In my mind it's first come first served. I've had people ask me not to drill anymore holes in an area, because they wanted to shovel a rink, and I complied. However, if they just tape it off and leave that's another story. How do I know what their intentions are?


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

If theres a law that says you have to stay out of man made ice rinks on public waters, im gonna go out today and make a 4mile long by 4 mile wide ice rink extending from cotton road to selfridge:lol: i never like fishing by the crowds any way. SOunds liek a good technique to elimanate that.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Matty_joe86 said:


> If theres a law that says you have to stay out of man made ice rinks on public waters, im gonna go out today and make a 4mile long by 4 mile wide ice rink extending from cotton road to selfridge:lol: i never like fishing by the crowds any way. SOunds liek a good technique to elimanate that.


:lol: Not if I beat you there. I can see it now, 200 guys running down to the store to pickup flags, ropes, signs and then a mad dash out to the ice like the gold rush :lol:


----------



## seabee8782 (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't Touch This said:


> Maybe im out of line but if someone puts a skating rink in my favorite spot on a public lake, you can bet im not thinking twice about putting a couple holes in the middle of it.


i feel the same way if someone has a rink on my honey hole then im gonna fish it, you can build a rink anywhere and by the sounds of this incident it wasnt even shoveled or anything


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

If people want to ice skate than they should go to a rink. This is a public lake and everyone has the right to fish anywhere on it. No one can claim a spot. This a-hole has no buisness trying to claim an area as his own. I wish someone would have done this to me. I would have called the cops and had his but arrested for assault. And if he touched my stuff and tried to take it, than he would have got handed a serious beat down. How can you say have some courtesy, this idiot should have had the common sense to know he doesnt own any of that ice. I would get 10 buddies together and go back out there. If he gives you an issue, call the police. He needs a rude awakening.






Whitetail Freak said:


> wow, i cant believe all the people condoning drilling holes in someones ice skating area, that theyve probally been shoveling off for the last 2 weeks. i think its called common courtesy. i dont think it would be a very nice skating rink if there were auger holes in it. i live on a little public lake, and i ice fish almost every day and i cant believe all the inconsiderate people. a little respect and common courtesy can go along ways. btw im no ice skater.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

call the rap line, explain the problem, and tell them your leaving to go back there fishing right now.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

i would have left it alone but there was 8 inches of snow with flags every 15' i mean this ice rank was ******* huge, not to mention there were 4 other "ice ranks" on the way to this spot that were shoveled and being used, people only fish the channels for about 3 weeks then move to the big lake when theres enought ice but, everybody i talked to out there said this guy does this every year to piss people icefishing off most of them said he will do the same if you try and cast a line under his dock in the summer time this guys a royal prick and i agree needs a rude awakening


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

hunter5054 said:


> could i call a CO and get angler harassment?


You sure can, that is harassment. If you're not fishing between his docks it is public property not private. Glad you posted this, I am going to have way to much fun f*ckin with him this year! THANK YOU!! I prey for people like that to give me a hard time! Did you thank him and fish the area where he snowblowed? lmao!
:evilsmile


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Chad Smith said:


> You sure can, that is harassment. If you're not fishing between his docks it is public property not private. Glad you posted this, I am going to have way to much fun f*ckin with him this year! THANK YOU!! I prey for people like that to give me a hard time! Did you thank him and fish the area where he snowblowed? lmao!
> :evilsmile


It doesn't matter where you are at, dock or no dock, shoveled or not shoveled, as long as you are on the water.

I'd hope for the sake of our reputation as sportsmen that value our rights no one sets out to deliberately harass this guy. He's obviously hot tempered and at best will just use the escalation from any ice fishers to make a case for why we shouldn't be out there.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Can't Touch This said:


> Maybe im out of line but if someone puts a skating rink in my favorite spot on a public lake, you can bet im not thinking twice about putting a couple holes in the middle of it.


Yes, I think you are completely out of line. Actions like that will only serve to fuel a fire and cause a push for more laws, more regulations and more rules that I can guarantee you will not be favorable for icefisherman or others that enjoy the water for what ever the reason.

Now I don't live on the water, I'm not rich but I do have respect for what others have. I do like to fish, boat and snowmobile on the lake so what I am about to say is just me talking out loud and looking at it from the other side of the fence. I wouldnt be suprised in the least that there is not already some high dollar on the water type folks that are lobbying law makers about canals and other "man made" body's of water actually becoming private domain. As I see it in most cases the money's used to create those bodys of water came from private developers and not public funds. That already gets their foot in the door to change it. Think about it..........

Come on people, its been said here more than few times. Common Sense, Common courtesy, lets use some and have some fun out there!


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

On a side note, but somewhat related, the lakes around here that I fish have some very disrespectful snowmobilers. I would like to see them outlawed along w' dumbasses in general.

A lot of people have said to call RAP or the police, but do you think they'd respond in a timely manner? In my experience they don't respond at all. Even if several people call in from the ice or water. Has anyone ever heard of someone getting succesfully prosecuted for hunter/ fisher harrasment.

Now, if this guy had a section closed off for his kids to ice skate that's one thing, but if he was just being a smartass then I stand behind my original post. KICK HIS ASS! and get the whole thing on video of him using his snowblower as a weapon and you defending yourself w' foot and fist.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

You could post up the spot and have a few thousand MS members show up to fish it
That should get him going..


----------



## MR BIG (Dec 21, 2008)

Pleasure boaters and ice skaters are a big time buzz kill. I can understand ice rinks near the shore. As far as snowblowing you, he is out of line and sounds like he has been for his entire life. If he grabbed my gear or someone else's, I would have some choice words with him, I'll tell you that much right now! This guy defiantly needs to be taught a lesson in life which his parents should have done long ago! 

On the other hand with all the snow/rain we have had im sure the ice is *****ty for ice skating. You genrally need good black ice for this. I suppose I would maybe wait this guy out, let him ice skate and realize how crummy the ice really is.

Guess it all depends on my mood and how he is treating others. However I do feel some of you arent defending your rights as fisherman and/or your fellow fishing friends. 

Stand up for what you believe in. Thats it! I'm out!


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

MR BIG said:


> Pleasure boaters and ice skaters are a big time buzz kill. I can understand ice rinks near the shore. As far as snowblowing you, he is out of line and sounds like he has been for his entire life. If he grabbed my gear or someone else's, I would have some choice words with him, I'll tell you that much right now! This guy defiantly needs to be taught a lesson in life which his parents should have done long ago!
> 
> On the other hand with all the snow/rain we have had im sure the ice is *****ty for ice skating. You genrally need good black ice for this. I suppose I would maybe wait this guy out, let him ice skate and realize how crummy the ice really is.
> 
> ...


 
well now the whole story comes out. if the rink was for children which i assumed, i wouldnt feel 8 ft tall and bullet proof if i i ruined some 8 yr olds skating rink. if it was just put there to keep fisherman off of his public lake, well then he would be up for a rood awakening. just another suck ya in thread. im done. gl fishin.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

As nice as it would feel to kick his ***** it would only get the both of you in trouble i would have called the cops if he is taking your stuff.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i would have drilled like 30 holes..... all around..then let him hit or push you then just crank him...hehe that would be funny


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

icefishermanmark said:


> You're out of line, and I believe you're breaking the law. This is the kind of action that makes us all look bad. I can't believe you would post something like this.
> 
> 
> Secondly, I understand that the guy had flagged off an area for a rink, but it wasn't shoveled. If he wants you to stay out, he needs to shovel it. If we start respecting areas that people have flagged off, we become weak. Then what's to stop people from flagging off the area in front of their house so they can keep people away. The only way he can claim rights to that ice is if he shovels it. In my mind it's first come first served. I've had people ask me not to drill anymore holes in an area, because they wanted to shovel a rink, and I complied. However, if they just tape it off and leave that's another story. How do I know what their intentions are?



Ethics aside, is there some city dweller law that says if an area on a lake or channel is roped off or shoveled off you cannot fish it because of ice skating? 

As far as I know, if you're on the ice even if it's next to there dock you are fine and if they come out and hassle you then they are breaking the law. 

I think some homeowners forget that the water is public for fishing, right wrong of indifferent that is the law.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Coldwater Charters said:


> Ethics aside, is there some city dweller law that says if an area on a lake or channel is roped off or shoveled off you cannot fish it because of ice skating?
> 
> As far as I know, if you're on the ice even if it's next to there dock you are fine and if they come out and hassle you then they are breaking the law.
> 
> I think some homeowners forget that the water is public for fishing, right wrong of indifferent that is the law.


 
I wonder if he ropes it off in the summer as a swim area and hassles all of his neighbors trying to get their boats out.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Coldwater Charters said:


> Ethics aside, is there some city dweller law that says if an area on a lake or channel is roped off or shoveled off you cannot fish it because of ice skating?
> 
> As far as I know, if you're on the ice even if it's next to there dock you are fine and if they come out and hassle you then they are breaking the law.
> 
> I think some homeowners forget that the water is public for fishing, right wrong of indifferent that is the law.


I'm not a city dweller, and I guess it's not a law, but it should be. People shovel ice rinks because they want a cleared off area where they can safely skate and not worry about holes or bumps in the ice. I've shoveled dozens of ice rinks in the past, and it's an unbelievable amount of work. I can't imagine myself completely disrespecting someone's hard work and dedication because I wanted to fish in that area. I would feel pretty bad if a kid tripped over my hole and got hurt. It's completely unsportsmanlike to drill holes in someone's cleared ice rink. I will stand by my statement because I'm both an ice skater and ice fisherman.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I would have spit some beechnut in that dudes eye


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

icefishermanmark said:


> The only way he can claim rights to that ice is if he shovels it.


If this is the case, I will have the entire lake plowed. :lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

So if you drop your blade and plow the road nobody else can drive on it:lol::lol:


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Watch out where the husky goes and don't you eat that yellow snow!


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

tommy-n said:


> I would have spit some beechnut in that dudes eye


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

icefishermanmark said:


> I'm not a city dweller, and I guess it's not a law, but it should be. People shovel ice rinks because they want a cleared off area where they can safely skate and not worry about holes or bumps in the ice. I've shoveled dozens of ice rinks in the past, and it's an unbelievable amount of work. I can't imagine myself completely disrespecting someone's hard work and dedication because I wanted to fish in that area. I would feel pretty bad if a kid tripped over my hole and got hurt. It's completely unsportsmanlike to drill holes in someone's cleared ice rink. I will stand by my statement because I'm both an ice skater and ice fisherman.


Read the whole thread icefishermanmark.

"I guess it's not a law, but it should be. People shovel ice rinks because they want a cleared off area where they can safely skate and not worry about holes or bumps in the ice."!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

REALLY??????? I can't wait until this law comes into effect and every lake in the state is a skating rink from shore to shore. Why don't you write your state rep. and get the legislation in motion. I'm sure everyone here will be right behind you :banghead3


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Burksee said:


> Yes, I think you are completely out of line. Actions like that will only serve to fuel a fire and cause a push for more laws, more regulations and more rules that I can guarantee you will not be favorable for icefisherman or others that enjoy the water for what ever the reason.
> 
> Now I don't live on the water, I'm not rich but I do have respect for what others have. I do like to fish, boat and snowmobile on the lake so what I am about to say is just me talking out loud and looking at it from the other side of the fence. I wouldnt be suprised in the least that there is not already some high dollar on the water type folks that are lobbying law makers about canals and other "man made" body's of water actually becoming private domain. As I see it in most cases the money's used to create those bodys of water came from private developers and not public funds. That already gets their foot in the door to change it. Think about it..........
> 
> Come on people, its been said here more than few times. Common Sense, Common courtesy, lets use some and have some fun out there!


 
I think you are the one out of line for postin this and need to use some common sense of your own before typing. A lake is PUBLIC, that means no one owns it. Why are you stickin up for someone that is obviously a complete jackass? I think this guy should be harassed to no end. He has no right assaulting and ruining other peoples time on the water. How is anyone harming anything by fishin this area? especially if it is a good spot. I'm thinkin you must be this guys neighbor. Also, there is no way a law is going to change because one guy thinks he owns a piece of the lake, that is absolutly ridiculous. We need to posse up and hit this area and shut this moron up once and for all.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Clinch said:


> I think you are the one out of line for postin this and need to use some common sense of your own before typing. A lake is PUBLIC, that means no one owns it. Why are you stickin up for someone that is obviously a complete jackass? I think this guy should be harassed to no end. He has no right assaulting and ruining other peoples time on the water. How is anyone harming anything by fishin this area? especially if it is a good spot. I'm thinkin you must be this guys neighbor. Also, there is no way a law is going to change because one guy thinks he owns a piece of the lake, that is absolutly ridiculous. We need to posse up and hit this area and shut this moron up once and for all.


No, I'm not a neighbor, I'm not sticking for him, what I'm trying to do is look at it from the other side of the fence and relay it as such. What I am is a father with kids that like to ice skate, I'm a sportsman who respects others and I'm a human being with some common sense. I'm guessing by your reply you have a different way of looking at things. I won't support anyone who's whole cause is based was based on hearsay and second hand information. Never once in this thread have I heard that someone actually went up to talk to this person about this before doing something that caused an altercation. Bottom line, and your correct the water on a public lake is there for "EVERYONE" to use, so why should fisherman have special rights to the water? I can tell what else I wont do, I will not support mob tactics that will do nothing but hurt the reputation of "real sportsman" that will cause nothing but undo hardship on others that had nothing to do with it. And as far as my other comments about the water go's, please remember that not all of our law makers are sportsman, some live on the water and have boats and like to skate on the ice. And some do seem to lack common sense.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I would love to see the "common sense and respect " we would receive if someone were to post a link to this thread on PETA or some lake side home owners association blog who is on the other side of the fence, I would expect to start seeing more ice skating rinks or fences going up on public waters. I grew up playing ice hokey on the local lakes and we worked our arses off clearing off the ice, but never once would be have claimed the ice as ours, nor do I do that now when I drill holes. We never put up a rope and when we were done we left for someone else to use. Next time out if the ice was bad due to snow, ice/snow mix, holes, or if someone else was using the ice for skating, we just cleared off a new place and played hokey and didn't cry or thow a fit. 
I don't condone fighting, and respect from both sides should be expressed. Touch my equipment, or harass me in the way that was described in the beginning, and there will be a phone call made, I won't wait to get back home and ask the question here on what I should have done. 
I'm glad that I haven't experienced this, but I can see that based on some of the responses, it won't be long before more ice fishermen are trading in their ice augers and fishing gear for tights and skates will be the norm instead of shanties.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I like the idea of looking at this situation from diffrent points of view. You ask why should ice fisherman have special rights to the water? I ask why should ice skaters? Im not for physical confrontation, but im also not for giving up my rights because not all lawmakers are sportsman. Like it was said if it was clearly an ice rink *I *would leave it alone. If it was an blatant attempt to prevent fishing I would stand against it. Just another point of view.

Brent


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bucknduck said:


> I would love to see the "common sense and respect " we would receive if someone were to post a link to this thread on PETA or some lake side home owners association blog who is on the other side of the fence....


 I guess thats the difference between them and us. 

I understand what your saying about the "touching" thing and would agree that NO ONE has that right except possibly for a CO or LEO. But I still think the whole incident could have been avoided had cooler heads prevailed. I'll also go so far as to say you've never experienced this type of issue and behavior because you are sportsman in every true sense of the word and do have repect for others and show common sense when presented with a choice.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

How about someone go over and take some pics, interview this guy for his side of the story and then we can really have some fun debating this issue! :yikes: :lol: :help:


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Thank you Burksee besides my kids wishing me happy birthday this morning, your post put a smile on my face as well. I believe that you and the majority of people here are stand up sportsmen. Your right, I've never experienced that type of situation and wouldn't wish that type of confrontation on anyone. I guess the best we can hope for is that this thread is a lesson learned if anyone is confronted by this type of situation in the future so that at least one side will have a cooler head and be in control of the situation. 



Burksee said:


> I guess thats the difference between them and us.
> 
> I understand what your saying about the "touching" thing and would agree that NO ONE has that right except possibly for a CO or LEO. But I still think the whole incident could have been avoided had cooler heads prevailed. I'll also go so far as to say you've never experienced this type of issue and behavior because you are sportsman in every true sense of the word and do have repect for others and show common sense when presented with a choice.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Burksee said:


> ......... Never once in this thread have I heard that someone actually went up to talk to this person about this before doing something that caused an altercation.)


In the intial post of this thread the poster states that he drilled 3 holes and the guy who roped off the area asked him not to drill anymore which the poster agreed too with the altercation starting minutes later.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Buddwiser said:


> In the intial post of this thread the poster states that he drilled 3 holes and the guy who roped off the area asked him not to drill anymore which the poster agreed too with the altercation starting minutes later.


 Also in the intial post it, and to my point its written

_"it was really crowed and everyone was fishing around a area that was flagged off and nobody would fish inside it *so i aked around and everyone who i talked to *said this guy had it flagged off as his "private property"."_ 

At no time has it been stated that anyone posting in this thread had any actual personal contact and conversaion with this gent prior to this and the holes being drilled inside the area marked off.

And as far as the intial confrontation goes I guess the guy just wanted to clear the snow off the rink for the kids to skate on? No law against that either.....  :yikes: :lol:


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Burksee said:


> Also in the intial post it, and to my point its written
> 
> _"it was really crowed and everyone was fishing around a area that was flagged off and nobody would fish inside it *so i aked around and everyone who i talked to *said this guy had it flagged off as his "private property"."_
> 
> ...


Actually there is a law against that:

Act 451 of 1994 Sec. 48702a
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(df...ctname=mcl-324-48702a&highlight=sport+fishing


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

naterade said:


> Actually there is a law against that:
> 
> Act 451 of 1994 Sec. 48702a
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(df...ctname=mcl-324-48702a&highlight=sport+fishing


 Good job.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

naterade said:


> Actually there is a law against that:
> 
> Act 451 of 1994 Sec. 48702a
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(df...ctname=mcl-324-48702a&highlight=sport+fishing


I guess if you read that with an open mind its saying in a round about way that all snowmobilers, iceskaters, cross county skiers and anyone out on the ice for what ever the reason at the same time there is someone icefishing that if someone so chooses they are in fact at the mercy of the ice fishermen! :lol:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Do give this A hole the satisfaction. I would call RAP asap if he is out there again. I take it that you were a ways off shore? Who set up an ice rink in the middle of a lake. This guy sounds like he has no respect for anglers or the law. I bet he doesn't even have a fishing license.


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds like you better start treating us ice fishing better. We have the power!!!!!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

naterade said:


> Actually there is a law against that:
> 
> Act 451 of 1994 Sec. 48702a
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(dfljbdqdnefai05503bpyfmk))/mileg.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=mcl-324-48702a&highlight=sport+fishing


Way to go on the research! I printed a copy and will laminate for future reference, Thanks!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

naterade said:


> Actually there is a law against that:
> 
> Act 451 of 1994 Sec. 48702a
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(df...ctname=mcl-324-48702a&highlight=sport+fishing


Great job on the research.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Do give this A hole the satisfaction. I would call RAP asap if he is out there again. I take it that you were a ways off shore? Who set up an ice rink in the middle of a lake. This guy sounds like he has no respect for anglers or the law. I bet he doesn't even have a fishing license.


Just so you got it straight and know what you condeming this guy for....This is in a canal, right in front of the guys house were he has an area marked offf for an ice rink for the kids. 

Again, we've only heard one side of the story and your just in time to join the linch mob heading there soon!


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

"A person shall not obstruct or interfere in the lawful taking of aquatic species by another person."

Don't think there are two lawful sides to this story...assuming it's true. 

It's like trying to section off a piece of the lake during the summer for your swimming pleasure. 

By the way I claim Anchor Bay as "my" swimming hole.:lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

naterade said:


> Actually there is a law against that:
> 
> Act 451 of 1994 Sec. 48702a
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(df...ctname=mcl-324-48702a&highlight=sport+fishing


(3) A person violates this section when the person intentionally or knowingly does any of the following:

(a) Operates a vessel or a device designed to be used on the water which does not meet the definition of a vessel in a manner likely to significantly alter the behavior of aquatic species in order to hinder or prevent the lawful taking of an aquatic species. 

So if I'm reading this part correctly and use no common sense what so ever if someone shows up, starts punching holes in the ice with a spud or an auger, power or otherwise you get a bug in your butt because you think they're interfiering with your fishing you can call the DNR or an LEO on that person? Seems that rules can be bent to suit what ever the need......:cwm27:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

PerchOnly said:


> "A person shall not obstruct or interfere in the lawful taking of aquatic species by another person."
> 
> Don't think there are two lawful sides to this story...assuming it's true.
> 
> ...


One point I'm trying to make is with all the water that's in a lake why would you have to go and drill holes in some kids ice rink? Are the people that agree with doing something like that really that greedy? Is it really that important to prove your right?


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

You allready pointed out we dont have the whole story. Is it an Ice rink for the kids? or is it a blatant attempt to keep people away from the canal?


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

The man is a bully and bullies need to be broke. What the bigger the *****hole you are the more you get what you want? It sounds like he will get more bold until someone puts him in his place...or a wheelchair:SHOCKED:


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Tomorrow I am going to shovel off LSC. It is going to be a ice rink for me and my kids. So if everyone wouldnt mind, please find somewhere else to fish so we are not disturbed by you ice fisherman. Thank you.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

True and simple story. Was deer hunting had animal rights people under my stand harassing me, went down broke they guys jaw, they filed suit, went to court and they were ticketed for harrasment and unlawfully being in the woods without proper blaze orange! True story. I know where you are talking about on gun lake and those guys are jerks. I have ran into it myself and just sit where I want. Maybe I'll fish there next week.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

LSC ?????? what is an LSC


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

LSC = Lake Saint Clair


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Burksee, you do bring up some good points, we may not know all the facts

but if the guy is just being a bully he does need to be brought back down off his high horse. Thats what I do, get into peoples heads and bring them back down where they belong.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

tommy-n said:


> Burksee, you do bring up some good points, we may not know all the facts
> 
> but if the guy is just being a bully he does need to be brought back down off his high horse. Thats what I do, get into peoples heads and bring them back down where they belong.


I was thinking the same thing regarding the points Burskee was making over and over. But if the other guy was shoveling in holes, snow blowing in holes and aiming it at people while cursing at them, well he went way beyond what was reasonable.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

sounds like good place for a M/S outing:evil:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I would have taken a dump right outside his shanty door, then told him he could blow me if he had an issue. What a jackass. Drill a hole right next to his shanty next time and fish it, if I were in your area I would let you borrow my gas auger and drill some ten inch holes while making as much noise as possible.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

While I probably would have not drilled holes there, this landowner's behavior makes my blood boil. This guy needs to learn a lesson on self control. This would be a perfect situation for an undercover DNR acting as a fisherman to throw the book at this guy. I've seen DNR do this on Lake Cadillac.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

These type of people is why you need power augers, takes to long to drill 50 holes by hand :lol:


----------

